
Beezid 60 Second TV Commercial (YouTube) - matt1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GQghW2nZ5A
======
matt1
I just saw this while watching Bond reruns on Syfy channel. Kind of made me
throw up my Thanksgiving dinner a little...

